
Black hole picture captured for first time in space ‘breakthrough’ - hliyan
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/apr/10/black-hole-picture-captured-for-first-time-in-space-breakthrough
======
everdev
Main discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19624226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19624226)

------
LoveMortuus
Wow, such an amazing photo! I'm really glad I got to live to experience this!
Thank you Kanye, Very Cool!

